# Type 1 & Pre eclampsia



## Gill S (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My son is 2.5 years old am would like to have another baby.

I developed pre eclampsia at 26 weeks with my son and he was born early at 32 weeks. He had some breathing issues and was in nicu for 9 weeks and on oxygen at home for 9 months. Glad to say he is now perfect with no breathing issues. 

Was at my clinic today and my consultant was trying to talk me out of having another baby and I'm so torn. I am trying to loose a bit of weight and get my bloods in order but am I being selfish? I know the risks are high but am I being really stupid wanting another baby? Just looking for some advice if anyone has any experience of pre eclampsia, thanks x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2016)

Well you've got to look at all the risks and assess how manageable they are, haven't you?  I mean having had it once, you are likely to have it again especially unless you do things like eg lose weight, normalise your BP etc before you even start trying - plus you'll want your BG to be on the low side of 'good' for starters.  And you'll want to be stable with all these things for some months at least before taking the plunge - otherwise it's probably a big risk.

Then of course 'if/when' the pre-eclampsia rears it's ugly head - who will be at home caring for toddler whilst you are in hospital? - and ditto if the new babe is hospitalised for a time after the birth - you'll want to be in the hospital with the baby - but how will you manage looking after the toddler then?  Have you discussed it with your partner/family - how prepared/able are they to step into the breach for long periods if required?

So it isn't 'just' up to you yourself, is it, in reality?


----------



## Redkite (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Gill.  Glad to hear your little boy is fit and well with no ongoing problems.  As far as I'm aware there is no connection between having type 1 and the risk of preeclampsia, but I'm sure you know that having already had it in one pregnancy, you have a greatly increased risk of having it again if you do become pregnant.  Does your blood pressure run high normally?  Losing weight and reducing your baseline blood pressure is beneficial but I don't know that it would prevent preeclampsia.  There may be forums and support groups specifically for preeclampsia where you could get some more knowledgeable advice.

You ask whether you're being stupid wanting another baby - of course not!  It's not stupid to have maternal feelings, but you're doing the right thing considering all the pros and cons.  Personally I would have liked a second baby but it wasn't to be (I had a miscarriage), but I am happy to have my son, and though it would have been nice for him to have siblings, he's got his cousins and friends, and there have been benefits to him being an only child, especially with me being able to support his type 1 in school and on residential trips.  So don't think having an "only child" is a bad thing.  Don't feel pressured by friends having their second babies (there seemed to be a whole wave of people having baby no.2 after a 2-3 year gap, and it's easy to feel there's something wrong with you or you don't "fit in").  Do take your consultant's advice seriously - preeclampsia is life threatening to both you and the unborn baby, and as Trophywench pointed out, you've got your son to care for, so don't want to be in hospital for months.  Would adoption be something you might consider?

Best of luck, whatever you decide. xx


----------



## Gill S (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks to both of you for your replies. Trophywench - your right it's not just up to me but have a very supportive family and husband. I totally agree with you about having to leave my son for extended periods of the same were to happen again. Redkite I was adamant I wouldnt do it again after the first traumatic birth and am totally blessed to have 1 child but I feel so broody and need a reality check I think. I almost think I'm trying to talk myself out of as I know the risks are so high. 

Thanks again for your input, lots of food for thought x


----------

